# US National Target 2008



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Ron....

Thanks for posting up and keeping us feeling like we were there. 

Unfortuneately this year will be the first since 2003 that I have not been to nationals (a new home in the process is keeping me away ). Give my best to Lindsay and if you happen by the compound women, give them all a big shout out for me! I miss them all.

Denise


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Offical Practic/slides/CIMG3587.html " Giselle "


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

Found someone I know. Her name is D'arce.

http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Offical Practice/CIMG3698.JPG
http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Offical Practice/CIMG3699.JPG
http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day1b/CIMG4095.JPG

Found another. Marvin

http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Offical Practice/CIMG3700.JPG


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day1/slides/CIMG3838.html
"Diane Johnston"

http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day1/slides/CIMG3854.html
"Lisa Reppenhagen"

http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/unofficial practice/slides/CIMG3322.html
"Joe Bailey"

http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Offical Practice/slides/CIMG3425.html
"Harrison Keller"


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/YouthField/slides/CIMG3734.html

Devan Wiss


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Scores*

Scores have been posted.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

lcv said:


> Scores have been posted.


Can't find day two anywhere. Please post the link. Thanks.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Just go to www.usarchery.org and click on the first item "National Target Championships info and results.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Sorry! www.usarchery.org


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

lcv said:


> Sorry! www.usarchery.org


Yeah, it's back up now. But when you posted they must have pulled it down and then put it back up. I kept going out and back in and finally got it. Thanks.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

pencarrow said:


> http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Offical Practic/slides/CIMG3587.html " Giselle "


Giselle WHO?


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

pbzmag said:


> Found someone I know. Her name is D'arce.
> 
> http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Offical Practice/CIMG3698.JPG
> http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Offical Practice/CIMG3699.JPG
> http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day1b/CIMG4095.JPG


D'arce has just joined Lindsey Carmichael on the US Paralympic team - she was able to get classified prior to competition, and has, along with Lori Dupree of Austin, created the possibility of having a TEAM of 3 female recurvers for TEAM USA in 2012 !!! woo hoo! Lindsey has been the one and only for like, forever. Yay!!


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

TexARC said:


> D'arce has just joined Lindsey Carmichael on the US Paralympic team - she was able to get classified prior to competition, and has, along with Lori Dupree of Austin, created the possibility of having a TEAM of 3 female recurvers for TEAM USA in 2012 !!! woo hoo! Lindsey has been the one and only for like, forever. Yay!!


Wow. That is great news! Congrats D'arce.


----------



## bows'n'roses (Jun 5, 2007)

That is great news about D'arce. Three women! That rocks!!


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Day Three*

Scores are up for the long distances in the second Fita. Supposedly rainy and cool weather but hardly any breeze.


----------



## CloverArchery (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the congrats 

It truly is an honor to be able to shoot along side Lindsey and the other athletes that are part of the US Paralympic Team  I do however have to thank Lindsey for her support. If it hadn't been for her, I never would have thought about going for the classification. I am looking forward to a wonderful opportunity and some great friends along the way 

P.S. Thanks for the great pictures Ron:wink:

D'arce
CloverArchery


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

Dee - I am really happy that you made the team. I am sure that you will be a great asset to the team. It has always been a pleasure shooting along side you at all the California shoots. Now go out there tomorrow and get some X's!


----------



## toptox (Jul 9, 2008)

More names:

http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day2/slides/CIMG4142.html 
Joseph Fanchin (red USC shirt)
Tyler Benner (white shirt and cap, dark shorts and sunglasses looking towards camera)

http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day2b/slides/P8060001.html and following images
Ron Hoffman

Are scores from the 3rd day posted - I just tried to download and got the 2nd day scores (I tried reloading the pages to ensure they were not from cache)?

Gary


----------



## toptox (Jul 9, 2008)

Ignore my scoring download problem. I was seeing the title at the top of the page (First FITA scores) and didn't notice the additional columns :embara:

Gary


----------



## JOADMom (Jan 27, 2005)

*A few more names*

As always, great shots Ron!

Rusty Mills http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day3/slides/CIMG4301.html 

D'arce Hess & Coach Charley Washburn http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day3/slides/CIMG4286.html 

Stacy Pearce http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day1/slides/CIMG3842.html


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Diane Gallagher
http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day1/slides/CIMG3836.html

Diane Johnston
http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day1/slides/CIMG3838.html

Erika Anschutz
http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day1/slides/CIMG3839.html

Christie Colin
http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day1/slides/CIMG3840.html

Jamie Van Natta (foreground) & Brittany Lorenti & Janice Grellner
http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day1/slides/CIMG3841.html

Lindsey Christensen
http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day1/slides/CIMG3842.html

Diane Watson
http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day1/slides/CIMG3843.html

Crystal Parker (me)
http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day1/slides/CIMG3846.html

Debra Siloff
http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day1/slides/CIMG3848.html

Timm Hines
http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day1/slides/P8050297.html

Rich Cockrell
http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day1/slides/P8050309.html


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

WOW-I just saw the results

Jamie VanNatta-two big scores

and Dakota-1267 and then a 1357? To win a 90 point jump?

Congrats to my student Tyler Hoge (on his way to ASU)-shooting seriously for a year bangs out two 1100+ scores in Junior Men's Recurve. Last september in his first FITA he didn't break a thousand. Keep an eye on him-lots of talent and a great work ethic.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

I think that 1357 might be a type-o... though congrats to Dakota because I believe he did break 1300.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

sundevilarchery said:


> I think that 1357 might be a type-o... though congrats to Dakota because I believe he did break 1300.


yeah but they had him in first place:wink:

I don' think Jamie's domination is a typo-congrats to now local shooter Erika A for second place. I saw Karen ran away with things in your division


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

toptox said:


> http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/Target2008/Day2b/slides/P8060001.html and following images
> Ron Hoffman
> 
> 
> Gary


I didn't realize that was Ron. Must have been the hat.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Jim C said:


> yeah but they had him in first place:wink:
> 
> I saw Karen ran away with things in your division


She did... she had a 356 at 30 meters today and she was absolutely glowing with excitement. It was fun to watch.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

TexARC said:


> Giselle WHO?


Giselle Roney

Fritz


----------



## NHSarcher (Oct 15, 2004)

*Thanks*

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone involved in hosting the Nationals this year. There were a few glitches but overall I thought it was better organized than in past years. I don't know everyone who was involved, but just wanted to say I appreciate all of your hard work and I enjoyed my time at the tournament.

Thanks again.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

...


SuperX said:


> Diane Gallagher
> STACY PEARCE not Lindsey Christians...s/Target/Target2008/Day1/slides/CIMG3842.html


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

NHSarcher said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone involved in hosting the Nationals this year. There were a few glitches but overall I thought it was better organized than in past years. I don't know everyone who was involved, but just wanted to say I appreciate all of your hard work and I enjoyed my time at the tournament.
> 
> Thanks again.


I think a big thanks goes out to everyone, the organizers were really great and it was awesome to see MJ and Marihelen Rogers working hard at the NAA Nationals just as they were in Yankton for the NFAA nationals. Those guys really give back! :cocktail::cocktail:


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

At this point I am all done with photos except for going back to name the ones provided by y'all in this thread - many thanks! - there are slightly more than 1200 photos and video clips (shot at 30, 300, 600, and 1200 frames per second) of the archers and the spectators at the event, posted on the USA Archer RECORDS website (note please that this is not the main USA Archery website, it is a daughter site I run, devoted to the results, records, and photos of the national championship events. 

I wasn't allowed to get any of the videos or photos into the slideshow someone else ran at the banquet, for the first time in 5 years, a major disappointment for me - perhaps next year... But in the meantime enjoy them online. And remember that you can right-click on any image and save it to your drive, same for the videos. Just no commercial use without prior authorization from me.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

PS - I just noticed I have posted 9,900+ photos from a variety of US National Championships on that website. Yikes.


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Apologies*

Ron,

I apologize for the unitentional slight not including your photos. There were several last minute and very unanticipated technology issues. It was my intention from the beginning to include your photos equally. As it turned out not very many photos compared to other years were shown. WE WILL DO BETTER Next Year.

Gary


----------

